# BBQ Spareribs On My Old Country Wrangler Smoker



## mickhlr (Mar 22, 2014)

Thursday, after work, I decided I wanted to smoke some spareribs Friday night, as it was supposed to rain Saturday. However, if I was going to smoke them Friday, I needed to get them ready Thursday night. But, I didn’t have any thawed…and the 2 racks of spareribs I had were too large to fit in the sink. So, the bathtub worked great. Had ‘em thawed enough to work with in less than an hour.













1.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






So, after thawing, I trimmed them and applied my home made rub generously.













2.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






These are just the flaps, and the upper meat part of sparerib, that’s all meat. I cut them off when I trim up spareribs and smoke them on the upper grate of my smoker. They get done much sooner, and I have something to snack on while waiting on the ribs.  So, I wrap up both pans and put them in the fridge overnight. 













3.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






Next day, when I get ready, I startup the Old Country Wrangler.  It normally takes me about an hour to get a good steady temp.  Smoker is now setting steady at about 250*, so I put the ribs on the smoker.













4.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






I’m going to let them sit there directly on the smoker for 3 hours…keeping the smoker between 250*-275*. I’m using the same post oak that I use for the fire place.  Post oak is cheap and plentiful in East Texas, and after trying all kinds of woods for different meats, I finally settled for the post oak for everything. 













5.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






I get ready with two big sheets of foil on the counter before I bring them in at the 3 hour mark. I put a layer of squeeze butter, brown sugar, and honey down on the foil. Then, bring the ribs in, place them on top of the mixture, then apply the same mixture to the top of the ribs.













6.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






Wrap ‘em tight in the foil, and put them back on the smoker for about 2 more hours.













8.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






After a couple more hours on the smoker, still at 250*-275*, I bring them in for the final touch. That is a couple of sweet and juicy racks of spareribs.













9.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






Now, I glaze them with my home made BBQ sauce, and put them back on the smoker for another 30 minutes, to one hour. Today, it was an hour. Some days, I can feel in about 30 minutes or so that they’re done.













10.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014






The finshed product was wonderful...sweet, tender, melt-in-your-mouth.  I had to be careful with my meat hook to keep from tearing them up when removing them from the smoker.













11.jpg



__ mickhlr
__ Mar 22, 2014


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 22, 2014)

Those are some seriously nice looking ribs.


----------



## joshdaddyjoe (May 7, 2014)

Those look fabulous. Yum. Great job!


----------



## mdboatbum (May 7, 2014)

Wow those look great! You know, if you'd filled up the tub another few inches and turned on the jets, they woulda thawed in about 15 minutes!! Convection is a wonderful thing!! Just busting your chops. Congrats on the great smoke!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 24, 2014)

Dang those look amazing.


----------

